# Badlands Clutch



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

This is an amazing pack, but unfortunately I don't have need for two. Used just for one season and in near mint condition. It is $330 brand new, but my loss is your gain! $210 OBO! I also have the bladder if interested.

From Badlands:

"Another new pack, which was only four years in the making... When designing The Clutch, we didn"t look at any charts, there was no market data to speak of -and we kicked every Bean Counter in the company out of the building. We didn"t want people telling us "it cost too much or that wasn"t where the market was going". 
This was going to be the most visceral product we ever built. A combination of technology and brass kahoneys- The Clutch was going to represent Badlands in a way that nothing in our history ever had. With its full T-6 Aircraft Aluminum frame, front entry, molded foam suspension, built in rain cover and unbelievably convenient zipper configuration- The Clutch has quickly become one of our favorite pieces of all time. If you can only chose one pack for everything you do- this is it."

2900 cubic inches of carrying capacity make this a great all around pack. Make me an offer.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Sold


----------

